
Ask HN: What apps are 'must haves' on your phone? - peterschroeder
I am curious about the apps people absolutely need on their phones.
======
Cozumel
I have Spotify to control my PS4 with, a voice recorder for my piano lessons
and Codebox which is a list of algorithms I can review and learn. I'm not
really a big app user though.

------
petra
Transportation(Moovit + Google maps). Browser. Music player. Internet radio
and podcasts,

------
stephenr
iMessage. TOTP client. Mail. Safari + 1Blocker. Maps.

